# How do i make my subs hit harder and vibrate less



## imbettynernerner (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 2 12 inch sony xplods and a 1500 watt crunch amp . They sound all good but i want them to hit hard and vibrate less . If that makes any sense , im finding it hard to word what i want to do. like when the volumes up high enough its not even enjoyable because the vibrations kill you . I want it to still be as powerful just hit on certain frequencys . I tried playing with the Low level but all thta does is liek the opposite of what i want . As i turn that up i get the sounds i want but the unwanted sounds still exist. What should i buy? An equalizer?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

imbettynernerner said:


> What should i buy? An equalizer?


New subs and a matching enclosure.......then a new amp. All 3 at the same time would give the best results......

And I'm curiouse, how can you say that they sound "good and all" but then complain that they "vibrate" to the point of being unbearable?


----------



## imbettynernerner (Oct 8, 2009)

GregU said:


> New subs and a matching enclosure.......then a new amp. All 3 at the same time would give the best results......
> 
> And I'm curiouse, how can you say that they sound "good and all" but then complain that they "vibrate" to the point of being unbearable?


Theyre all brand new , and came as a package. They dont vibrate till its unbearable i would just like less vibration and more hard hits.


----------



## imbettynernerner (Oct 8, 2009)

looking for a quick resolution


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

theres not much you can do with what you have....you could try building a new box...but i would not think you would change much... you are just out running your subs abilities.

lower the crossover point is about all you can do...that and turn down the gains on the amp....that will lower your overall output, but will make it sound better.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

imbettynernerner said:


> Theyre all brand new , and came as a package. They dont vibrate till its unbearable i would just like less vibration and more hard hits.


If they are brand new, like as in a day or two old, they could just need some break-in time.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

imbettynernerner said:


> I have 2 12 inch sony xplods and a 1500 watt crunch amp.





GregU said:


> If they are brand new, like as in a day or two old, they could just need some break-in time.


LOL.


----------



## imbettynernerner (Oct 8, 2009)

alright thanks . an eq wont help?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

nope...never buy an EQ to fix a problem...fix the problem first and then you won't need an EQ.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

What is actually vibrating? Do you have any sound deadening installed?


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

hi there, welcome to the forums. There are a lot of things we need to know about your setup before we can give adequate advice. 
what kind of car
sealed or ported enclosure
what kind of deck (yes this is important)
what do you have your bass, treble, and loudness set at
what size of power wire are you running
what is the box made out of, including thickness
do you have any sound deadening
any other amps
any other aftermarket speakers
these may seem trivial but they will help us be more precise with answers


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

slomofo said:


> hi there, welcome to the forums. There are a lot of things we need to know about your setup before we can give adequate advice.
> what kind of car
> sealed or ported enclosure
> what kind of deck (yes this is important)
> ...


Dont forget to ask him the color of his car.  Stop trying to confuse this guy by acting like you can offer some decent help by asking a bunch of irelavant questions..... The only question worth asking from your list is what kind of box and what it's made from.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> nope...never buy an EQ to fix a problem...fix the problem first and then you won't need an EQ.


How do you figure???? You do know that there are a lot of problems that can only be fixed with an EQ, right??


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

imbettynernerner said:


> Theyre all brand new , and came as a package. They dont vibrate till its unbearable i would just like less vibration and more hard hits.


Return them ...what you have is barely a notch above a 'flea market special'.

>^..^<


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Package deal usually means the box is sealed, what your hearing is the nature of those sony xplod subs, they do not have any more travel or Xmax to hit those low notes and you risk blowing them. If you really need more output you will HAVE to put them in a ported box. And its gonna have to be perfectly sized because your subs are bottom performance level but its what you have so I cant knock you for it. As someone said, lower your crossover and see if the reduced demands for hard kicking bass up top clean up some of the sound down low. Just don't boost them anymore or kiss them bye bye soon


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

To the OP, your going to have to explain to us what you mean by vibrating. Does it get worse as volume increases? Does it happen on all bass notes or just on the low notes? Does it sound like maybe it could be a loose panel in the box, like two pieces of wood vibrating together?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

GregU said:


> How do you figure???? You do know that there are a lot of problems that can only be fixed with an EQ, right??



of course i do...
I guess i was gearing my answer to a guy who is over driving his subs and looking to throw an EQ on as a band aid.....so maybe i didn't word it the same as if i was saying it someone who has done all the right things and is now ready for some EQ.

i would hope someoen with as much knowledge as you would have seen that and let it go


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> of course i do...
> I guess i was gearing my answer to a guy who is over driving his subs and looking to throw an EQ on as a band aid.....so maybe i didn't word it the same as if i was saying it someone who has done all the right things and is now ready for some EQ.
> 
> i would hope someoen with as much knowledge as you would have seen that and let it go


I didn't mean for it to come off like that, sorry Maybe I should have re-worded.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

GregU said:


> Dont forget to ask him the color of his car.  Stop trying to confuse this guy by acting like you can offer some decent help by asking a bunch of irelavant questions..... The only question worth asking from your list is what kind of box and what it's made from.


thats a bit harsh. For all we know the OP could be talking about panel rattle. 

Given the fact that he doesn't even quite know what he's talking about, anything is possible. Best to gather as much info as possible as he is "looking for a quick resolution"


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

GregU said:


> I didn't mean for it to come off like that, sorry Maybe I should have re-worded.


no worries...i wasn't offended....re reading my post i should have said.."and then you *might *not need an EQ"


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

For one most EQs don't do so well in the sub band. You would need many bands of EQ or a parametric to get some control <60Hz. I have a P5 sony and it seems to be a pure spl sub in a rec. sealed box.

First thing you need to do is find out if it is response or a vibration or distortion. You can go to walmart and get a bag of poly for $2 and stuff the box unless it is already, that can help some but only so much. Can you look it up and post a link to it?

If you are cranking the snot out of it and it gets ugly, well that is all you get from that price range.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

timelord9 said:


> thats a bit harsh. For all we know the OP could be talking about panel rattle.
> 
> Given the fact that he doesn't even quite know what he's talking about, anything is possible. Best to gather as much info as possible as he is "looking for a quick resolution"


You might be right, but come on....what kinda of deck, any other amps, his treble setting, aftermarket speakers......


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Overdriving a sub usually sounds more like a burp/fart, not “vibrations”.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

SoundChaser said:


> Overdriving a sub usually sounds more like a burp/fart, not “vibrations”.


I like to describe it as a "plart". In case your wondering, a plart is when you fart on plastic, vinyl, or fake leather. "plat" "plat" "plat".


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

GregU said:


> Dont forget to ask him the color of his car.  Stop trying to confuse this guy by acting like you can offer some decent help by asking a bunch of irelavant questions..... The only question worth asking from your list is what kind of box and what it's made from.


well, than why don't you drive your ass over there and fix it for him then. listen, i've been doing this longer than you can imagine and if you don't want to post helpful info, then shut up. 
with my rant over with,
i think he's got a few problems, but without knowing what all the setup is, i can't narrow it down. instead of wasted shots in the dark, let's narrow it down a little. a guy working for a "large 12V corporation" should know that....

he probably has the gains cranked, a ****ty box, panel flex, and he's probably also hearing distortion from his mids. he probably has the loudness on with the bass on super bass on his $100 pioneer deck, but before I make those assumptions, i want to know as much info as possible. so yes, i asked some questions to help him out.



GregU said:


> You might be right, but come on....what kinda of deck, any other amps, his treble setting, aftermarket speakers......
> 
> 
> GregU said:
> ...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

we really need to find out if it is a panel resonating or if it is his subs doing said "vibrating".


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

the question the OP asks is baffling to me ...


> i would just like less vibration and more hard hits


...

if i was to take a stab at what he really is asking, correct me if I am wrong, but he is looking for hard hitting kick drums and what not, and is getting sloppy sound in that region as the lower bass lines muddy that up. Doesn't want a lot of boom, but quick and responsive notes...

In my little experience, the areas that subs normally play aren't really punchy to begin with...its the kick drums that play in the upper 100hz freq that he is looking for...not exactly sub duty in my book...

but then again...i could be way off and he wants something different


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

slomofo said:


> well, than why don't you drive your ass over there and fix it for him then. listen, i've been doing this longer than you can imagine and if you don't want to post helpful info, then shut up.
> with my rant over with,
> i think he's got a few problems, but without knowing what all the setup is, i can't narrow it down. instead of wasted shots in the dark, let's narrow it down a little. a guy working for a "large 12V corporation" should know that....
> 
> he probably has the gains cranked, a ****ty box, panel flex, and he's probably also hearing distortion from his mids. he probably has the loudness on with the bass on super bass on his $100 pioneer deck, but before I make those assumptions, i want to know as much info as possible. so yes, i asked some questions to help him out.


Enough said, now everyone knows exactly the type of person you are. I had a guy working with me exactly like you, we fired him.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

GregU said:


> Enough said, now everyone knows exactly the type of person you are.


yes, the same as you. making flippant remarks on web forums is apparently something you and i have in common. 
at this point though, let's pool our collective knowledge and help this guy.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

slomofo said:


> yes, the same as you. making flippant remarks on web forums is apparently something you and i have in common.
> at this point though, let's pool our collective knowledge and help this guy.


Unless someone from here drives over there and takes a listen we'll never know the exact nature of his problem. I suggest he take it back to whoever installed it and ask them what the dilly is.

EDIT: Maybe the OP can take a video and post it??


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

doesn't seem like the OP really knows what he has going on, and that's why it could be so many possibilities. Is it a panel resonating, is it his box resonating, is the sub being over-driven below the tuning frequency of the speaker/box. Is he over-driving the amp (bass adjustment, bass boost, etc..). It could be many things going wrong at the same time. He really needs to observe what is rattling or vibrating in order to better help him out.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

i think it's wrong box, overdriven, and distortion as a result. that's my first impression. i think that this person is relatively new to car audio and he probably doesn't have quite the idea what this forum is all about. 
to the original poster, set your gains all the way down, put your bass and treble on flat and then start adjusting the gain in small increments. if you have a sedan, fire the woofers back if they are firing forward, or vice versa. this may help with any cross cancellation you have.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

imbettynernerner said:


> .....I want it to still be as powerful just hit on certain frequencys ...


Is the OP wanting a 'one note wonder'? If so ...put it in a ported box tuned at 60hz.

>^..^<


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

I've become a active member of this site to learn not read childish rants that end in a pissing contest. If no helpful information is given please don't post a response, some of us are really trying learn from the vet's slomofo or whoever has helpful info. Also bashing someone system is childish.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

imbettynernerner said:


> I have 2 12 inch sony xplods and a 1500 watt crunch amp . They sound all good but i want them to hit hard and vibrate less . If that makes any sense , im finding it hard to word what i want to do. like when the volumes up high enough its not even enjoyable because the vibrations kill you . I want it to still be as powerful just hit on certain frequencys . I tried playing with the Low level but all thta does is liek the opposite of what i want . As i turn that up i get the sounds i want but the unwanted sounds still exist. What should i buy? An equalizer?


a smaller sub will work.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Two things...

1) The OP should be the next person to post in this thread. If not, we have nothing left to discuss because we have no information.

2) If the setup can be returned (if it's THAT new) I think that's a good idea.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

My best guess would be that there’s 2 subs installed in the trunk and no deadening/damping installed anywhere in the car. **** is going to vibrate. :smash:


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) The OP should be the next person to post in this thread. If not, we have nothing left to discuss because we have no information.
> 
> 2) If the setup can be returned (if it's THAT new) I think that's a good idea.


3) Set the subs/amp on fire.

4) Start over

5) So that akbarelamin doesn't get upset at my post; I am a "vet" listen to me.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

SoundChaser said:


> My best guess would be that there’s 2 subs installed in the trunk and no deadening/damping installed anywhere in the car. **** is going to vibrate. :smash:


That or it has an SPL type response because the box is too small as typical for some mass produced subs.....either is my best guess. To me hit hard is like 30Hz where I feel it, and punch is 50Hz+ or so. Poor descriptive terms, but what people often use.

You can d-load a tone CD off the net and burn it, then play the bass tones 20-100 in your car and see how the volume goes up/down. If its real loud at 50-60 Hz that is an SPL response and does not sound that good for music, but goes real 'loud'; what some people want.

Stuffing the box can help knock down the above 50Hz sound to even it out if a small box problem, but only does so much. Good part is it costs $2.

I've used cheap junk lots of times, if tuned right and for the right app it can work just fine. No its not an IDmax but you do what you can do. I use my sony to test amps, the box and sub were about $15 each on epay and only one of many temps before I got my IB subs installed. If I were to use it, it would likely need a larger ported to work the way I like.


----------



## th3disturbed1 (Oct 4, 2009)

any sound deadener? probably rattling panels everywhere. i know i need to do that for mine


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

imbettynernerner said:


> I have 2 12 inch sony xplods and a 1500 watt crunch amp . They sound all good but i want them to hit hard and vibrate less . If that makes any sense , im finding it hard to word what i want to do. like when the volumes up high enough its not even enjoyable because the vibrations kill you . I want it to still be as powerful just hit on certain frequencys . I tried playing with the Low level but all thta does is liek the opposite of what i want . As i turn that up i get the sounds i want but the unwanted sounds still exist. What should i buy? An equalizer?



OK, OP, time to "nut up or shut up", you need to learn your basics so we can help you help yourself.

first, Basic Car Audio Electronics

Second, don't expect people to hand answers to you, we like to help but there is an old saying in my family, 

"Help the helpless, but **** the clueless."

Your post is hard to understand because there is a lack of sense in the choice of words you have used to describe the problem, and a further lack of detail as to what is the root of the problem. If I had to take a 10 second guess, I would estimate that you haven't taken into account that damping the car's metal and creating a less resonant structure is incredibly important when doing car audio. However, I'd like to hear in your own words what exactly is vibrating. Do you mean the trunk, car panels, etc? Do you mean the sub box itself? Details, share them.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

akbarelamin said:


> I've become a active member of this site to learn not read childish rants that end in a pissing contest. If no helpful information is given please don't post a response, some of us are really trying learn from the vet's slomofo or whoever has helpful info. Also bashing someone system is childish.




Who the hell is this guy??

While I tend to agree with you, all your going to do by posting something like that is stir the pot.


----------



## polki35 (Sep 24, 2015)

personally I had the same issue with my 2 10 inch Rockford r1s so I sound deadened my trunk lid my rear deck and installed clips on my rear deck (as most rear decks just sit there) and I threw some of that fluffy home insulation in there as well (sounds ghetto but it gets rid of transferred vibrations) and still had the issue I have friends that have 15 and 12s and theirs hit lower and mine sound like I can hear them move when they go lower initially I thought they were just 10s they cant hit that low but them I was going to get the clarion eq anyway so I got it and installed it and found it helped ALOT but not completely I just turned down the 50 hz down 2 DB levels and the 125 hz down 1-2 levels as well as tuning my sub level to fit my ears but again I'm the one that wants balanced sound whereas my friends want to be heard for miles... but yet I get confused for them sometimes so don't assume max gain to distortion is loudest mine is set 6/11 no bass boost and every frequency sounds clean to a point (still cant do 25hz) but that's cause they are 10s I know that for sure but I have a sealed box filled with polyfill 2 Rockford fosgate 10 inch r1s Rockford fosgate monoblock 250x1 at 2 ohms and Rockford fosgate 250x4 and Rockford fosgate p1694 in the back and some older clarion plate 4x6s in front until I have money to fiberglass some 6.5 components in there  sound deadened the headliner,the doors,rear deck,trunk lid waiting to get more money so I can do the whole car  good luck!


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

What the... 6 years ago... one long sentence was that !


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

polki35 said:


> personally I had the same issue with my 2 10 inch Rockford r1s so I sound deadened my trunk lid my rear deck and installed clips on my rear deck (as most rear decks just sit there) and I threw some of that fluffy home insulation in there as well (sounds ghetto but it gets rid of transferred vibrations) and still had the issue I have friends that have 15 and 12s and theirs hit lower and mine sound like I can hear them move when they go lower initially I thought they were just 10s they cant hit that low but them I was going to get the clarion eq anyway so I got it and installed it and found it helped ALOT but not completely I just turned down the 50 hz down 2 DB levels and the 125 hz down 1-2 levels as well as tuning my sub level to fit my ears but again I'm the one that wants balanced sound whereas my friends want to be heard for miles... but yet I get confused for them sometimes so don't assume max gain to distortion is loudest mine is set 6/11 no bass boost and every frequency sounds clean to a point (still cant do 25hz) but that's cause they are 10s I know that for sure but I have a sealed box filled with polyfill 2 Rockford fosgate 10 inch r1s Rockford fosgate monoblock 250x1 at 2 ohms and Rockford fosgate 250x4 and Rockford fosgate p1694 in the back and some older clarion plate 4x6s in front until I have money to fiberglass some 6.5 components in there  sound deadened the headliner,the doors,rear deck,trunk lid waiting to get more money so I can do the whole car  good luck!


Awesome first post - welcome!

Hopefully, 6 years later, the OP has sorted-out his issue.

But seriously... The only useful part of this thread, was reading the banter going back and forth between GregU and Slomofo!


----------



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

I have arc ks 1000.1 with re se10's at 1ohm trying to get hard snapping bass. Box tuned at 35hz ported, don't know if subsonic is to low or high have bassboost on amp off but besides subsonic there's the bassboost freq. knob don't know what to do with that. Tried test tones [email protected] , [email protected], currently 60hz @ -3. The bass hits really hard but drawn out, can't seem to get any kinda good snap. And sometimes the bass sounds like it's coming from the front which sounds good but now it's coming from way behind me, don't know what adjustments to get it to sound like the subs are in front of me. Had it there before but don't know how I did it. Been tuning subs little each day for couple months, it's really frustrating tried myself but need help or am I putting to much thought into this and just turn it up and be happy. I want to know how to tune my own system.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Chris haught said:


> I have arc ks 1000.1 with re se10's at 1ohm trying to get hard snapping bass. Box tuned at 35hz ported, don't know if subsonic is to low or high have bassboost on amp off but besides subsonic there's the bassboost freq. knob don't know what to do with that. Tried test tones [email protected] , [email protected], currently 60hz @ -3. The bass hits really hard but drawn out, can't seem to get any kinda good snap. And sometimes the bass sounds like it's coming from the front which sounds good but now it's coming from way behind me, don't know what adjustments to get it to sound like the subs are in front of me. Had it there before but don't know how I did it. Been tuning subs little each day for couple months, it's really frustrating tried myself but need help or am I putting to much thought into this and just turn it up and be happy. I want to know how to tune my own system.


Zombies, I see.

Anyway, grab a calibrated mic and REW software (or similar), but REW is free soooo...

And then sweep the system, and compare your response to a target curve that sounds good to you. I use something of a hyrbid between Hanatsu's curve and the JBL MS8 one. So what you're looking for is to see if your bass response has any nasty spikes, dips, etc. Also you can do single tone generation and see if something is resonating. Maybe its harmonic distortion that's bothering you, for instance. But I've learned over the years to not guess, to grab the mic and laptop and FIND it, and fix it. Cheaper, faster, and much more satisfying than just throwing equipment or rebuild time at things.


----------

